# Us Best Repairs



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone out there doing work for Us best repairs? Having issues getting paid, been with them since 2014 never had problems, but the last 6mons have been terrible and now I get this email (attached screen shot) got several invoices over 40 days and some that are 30 days, Been getting the run around for a few weeks now, got a response from Sam Tucci saying they are behind on invoices.. YA THINK.. cause they have had a large influx of orders BS.. this has been the slowest since 2015 (they are my last regional I stayed with) I have went direct for a few local banks, and provide repairs to rentals for a few landlords, and have great residential customers. My red flags are up.. told them we would be stopping all work, In response to this I was rewarded with the canceling of all my orders and I say to this stick it up your ass!! they have teamed up with vision property management also known as vpm/ Midland Mortgage they expect you to do the door knock inspections and talk to neighbors, ask personal questions etc.. I never thought that was legal, and recently told them I wasn't accepting those door knock orders. they owe me about 5k at this point, which I will be filing for liens asap, and contacting Altisource since the bulk of this $ is from Altisource orders. Any feed back would be appreciated especially if you are in Michigan like me.


----------



## airraid73 (Apr 16, 2017)

lakeshore67 said:


> Anyone out there doing work for Us best repairs? Having issues getting paid, been with them since 2014 never had problems, but the last 6mons have been terrible and now I get this email (attached screen shot) got several invoices over 40 days and some that are 30 days, Been getting the run around for a few weeks now, got a response from Sam Tucci saying they are behind on invoices.. YA THINK.. cause they have had a large influx of orders BS.. this has been the slowest since 2015 (they are my last regional I stayed with) I have went direct for a few local banks, and provide repairs to rentals for a few landlords, and have great residential customers. My red flags are up.. told them we would be stopping all work, In response to this I was rewarded with the canceling of all my orders and I say to this stick it up your ass!! they have teamed up with vision property management also known as vpm/ Midland Mortgage they expect you to do the door knock inspections and talk to neighbors, ask personal questions etc.. I never thought that was legal, and recently told them I wasn't accepting those door knock orders. they owe me about 5k at this point, which I will be filing for liens asap, and contacting Altisource since the bulk of this $ is from Altisource orders. Any feed back would be appreciated especially if you are in Michigan like me.




Man ! Situation like that sink wish I knew what to tell ya! Hopefully things will work out for you! My only guess to get a lawyer then again I don't know maybe someone who knows will respond back .. best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Notify everyone in the client change all the way to the bank. Liens are fine but give everyone a professionally written letterhead notice as well.
If US is apologetic over not getting out their overdue checks, they shouldn't be surprised when their contractors attached late fees to the invoices as well, just like the power company.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

you got a "Dear vendor" letter, nice of them to take the time to personalize it 

yes liens, as soon as possible 

hope you are able to collect


----------



## gfpmp (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm in NYC and have the same issue with US Best. I received the exact same email from James Chan at US Best. They also cancelled all my work. Fortunately, like you they were the only regional I had.


----------



## Yahp (Apr 19, 2017)

I also got the same information I have the same amount of work orders that are at least 40 days past due and have called and sent emails. We have worked for them for two years and never had a problem with payment and till the last three months. We are located in Pennsylvania . Anyone have any thoughts on what is going on with payments and why they are delayed?


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have drafted a notice of breach of contact as I pulled out the contract I signed back in 2014 , the contract does not state 30 days net .. it states that pay is weekly and not more than once a week, I personally think that they are going under.. alot of issues have come up lately the constant turn over of employees, I have had many account reps in the last year and the new clients Midland Mortgage and VPM.. Bad People Google them and there getting work from them.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

*us best screen shot of notice and emails*

I put my contract pertaining to payment section on here to see what you all think, also included a screen shot of the email I got from the account rep Alfonzo Gonzales which is contradictory to what Mr. Tucci sent and I posted earlier. I sent this out this morning, so lets see what kind of response I get :devil....


----------



## mikesbigtruck (Oct 31, 2016)

Same situation here with them. A year ago, things were going really well with getting paid weekly and not having to deal with too much BS. It seems that after the first of the year, things have gone to hell in a handbasket with them. Not one person I deal with is on the same page as their coworkers. I get 2-3 emails a day from 2-3 different people looking for updates on the same exact workorders. I could go on for days but I'd only be saying what we all know. But yes, the payment situation is getting pretty bad as well. I'm not really sure how they expect someone to continue accepting workorders when they can't send out payment for ones already completed. Anyways, that's my $0.02 for what it's worth.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

I did get a response yesterday to the notice I sent them, within an hour of sending it, However, the email stated he was working on getting us paid, as soon as I confirmed said excel file, It wasn't a payment date, it was a excel file of pending payments for work we completed which I was asked to see if it was correct.. it was not there were 3 invoices from beginning of March not on there, as well as 7 other invoices not listed, I replied to this with the missing Invoices and invoices that had incorrect pay amounts, and explained that this is not a check stub or nor did this excel file say a pay date, and that my notice still stands, I then never received a email reply to that, but a few hours later I received a phone call from upper management that stated he was wanting to make a resolution to our payment dispute, and he is the in house attorney there, then we discussed recent issues with processors, account reps etc. and also what I posted to this site, and the reason for the "pay delay", he explained that there client had upgraded there pay system in March and there is a issue with it, and they have not gotten paid since then, and that we would be paid, but couldn't give me a date, he also said we are good workers and appreciated all the work we had done for them, but I needed to edit my thread on here, or delete it, or basically I wouldn't have a job with them anymore ( not that I was planning on staying) I explained that I didn't think I did anything wrong and I would take his recommendation into consideration, that what I put on here was in fact truth and not a lie, so I was then asked to post a vague more favorable summary of our phone conversation, (which I hadn't done yet as I messaged a senior member for advice before doing so waiting on his response GTX63 need you advice pm me please) he then said he would call me when a check would be ready, no faith in believing that.. I guess if I don't hear anything on payment by next week I will move forward with notifying clients and the liens. Very sad about this, but I was brought up by my parents so I'm German and Cherokee, and I fight for what is right, and the truth.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I frequently do Expert Witness testimony for attorneys and posting on forums or any social media is "discoverable" and caution should be excersised. 

I know we all like to "let off steam" with like minds but..... 

I know Moderators on this forum delete posts that they feel could get someone in trouble and kudos for post reviews.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

appreciate your response, I still don't think I posted any pertinent information, only facts, but I did put names, and there is more to the story but I felt it wasn't appropriate to place on here that's why I inquired for more experienced advice.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

For those of you who are on this forum doing work for Us Best and haven't been paid word of advice : make sure you print out your invoice accounts payables and receivables from PPW, as well as your photos if you are using the app on your phone for photos, you can download the pictures from the photo/docs section ( this has to be done from your computer) this is important information for you to have, and really should be done before you make any work order. RFO its very important to prove you completed the work as well as provide documentation as to what is owed. If anyone is not sure how to do this I'm happy to assist you, private msg me and I will walk you through it. I have spent most of my morning doing research into the info I need to notify the clients of the properties I performed work on, and the properties that I will be placing liens upon. In doing research on Altisource I came upon and interesting article on them on yahoo Finance just published this month, you all may want to read.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

So tonight I came home from being out on a brush fire with my husband he is a fire chief, and taped to my door was a fed ex envelope and inside the fed ex envelope was a check from Us Best for all the invoices that were past the 30days... so I just deposited it into my account thru my chase mobile app. :eekHappy about that and wanted to let everyone know they did pay and that hopefully everyone else gets there's as well:wink


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I wouldn't spend any of that for a bit...even though everything is electronic it still takes 2-3 business days to actually clear. You probably already know that, but maybe someone else doesn't. Just my nickels worth of free advise.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> I wouldn't spend any of that for a bit...even though everything is electronic it still takes 2-3 business days to actually clear. You probably already know that, but maybe someone else doesn't. Just my nickels worth of free advise.


yup, however I bank with chase and there check is also from chase, every time I go and make a deposit its credited that day(check is drawn from same bank) its a good check if for some reason it isn't I will know tomorrow morning will get an alert on my chase app, so I haven't spent any of it as of yet.:wink


----------



## gfpmp (Apr 19, 2017)

*Paid*

I'm happy to say I too received a check. I'm actually sorry that they've chosen to not give us anymore work.


----------



## Bigdog39 (Apr 26, 2017)

We also are having the same issue with US Best. We have been doing work for them almost 7 years and this is a first. They are well pass 30 days and owe us a substantial amounr of money. However, they are still continuing to send us work.... big dollar work at that. Noone can seem to give us any answer as to whats going on, when it will be back to "normal" and when will start receiving pay. Actually, due to our persisteness they actually made it known not to send any correspondence which has now caused us to go from nervous to extreme worry.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bigdog39 said:


> We also are having the same issue with US Best. We have been doing work for them almost 7 years and this is a first. They are well pass 30 days and owe us a substantial amounr of money. However, they are still continuing to send us work.... big dollar work at that. Noone can seem to give us any answer as to whats going on, when it will be back to "normal" and when will start receiving pay. Actually, due to our persisteness they actually made it known not to send any correspondence which has now caused us to go from nervous to extreme worry.


Sorry to hear that, but I myself wouldn't be completing work if they owed me for work that far out, and I stopped our work and sent them a official letter head notice, which they did pay for the work that was over 30days, I'm still owed 500$, for grass cuts and shrub trims and a couple other work orders, my contract is different as apparently they updated it a few years ago mine says pay is weekly, the new one is 30days net. I have heard no more, the guy I talked to there called me on 4/24 (Monday) to let me know that they had fed ex my check on Friday ( left me a voicemail) wanted me to call him back, I didn't hear the phone because I was on a brush fire (phone in fire truck) with my husband whos a fire chief, I am on the canteen, when we cleared the scene I saw a voicemail on my phone, hadn't listened to it until I got home and saw a fed ex envelope on my door, the voice mail stated a check was sent and could I please call him back so we could talk, I did call however I got a voicemail.. and no return call.. my advice: Read this thread from beginning to end, and stop work, go on hold etc.. send a notice to them. after I think 60days ( senior members of this site correct me if I'm wrong) you can not file liens, so don't wait to long.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lien laws vary from state to state so you will need to check out your territory specifically. A small note, usually if you do any new work on a property you are currently owed money on, the clock resets on the deadline to file a lien. Again, check your local regs.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

US Best sent me an email today asking if I was interested in any new work...

Answer: Yes.
From US Best? No.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Deactivation*

We have been officially deactivated from PPW as of today, for Us Best, no contact or correspondence about the remaining money they owe us, bout 515.00 total not much but they did this just how I thought they would, I'm not hurt :grin, not worth filing liens but worth contacting there clients over, they have probably hired some newbies who will work cheap and do a ****ty job.. there's special place for people like these :devil. Its a good thing I had only 1 P&P egg in my basket :nerd


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

*update*

As of Thursday we received a check from Us best for some of the remaining pay, but it wasn't all of it, also I noticed when you google them all of the negative reviews on the web that are recent have been removed.. :eek so I believe they paid to have it taken off.. (googled them when we started having issues lots came up) anything that pops up now is old (2013), so any newbies beware.. when doing research on companies you intend to work for.


----------



## 86warren (Oct 19, 2018)

lakeshore67 said:


> Anyone out there doing work for Us best repairs? Having issues getting paid, been with them since 2014 never had problems, but the last 6mons have been terrible and now I get this email (attached screen shot) got several invoices over 40 days and some that are 30 days, Been getting the run around for a few weeks now, got a response from Sam Tucci saying they are behind on invoices.. YA THINK.. cause they have had a large influx of orders BS.. this has been the slowest since 2015 (they are my last regional I stayed with) I have went direct for a few local banks, and provide repairs to rentals for a few landlords, and have great residential customers. My red flags are up.. told them we would be stopping all work, In response to this I was rewarded with the canceling of all my orders and I say to this stick it up your ass!! they have teamed up with vision property management also known as vpm/ Midland Mortgage they expect you to do the door knock inspections and talk to neighbors, ask personal questions etc.. I never thought that was legal, and recently told them I wasn't accepting those door knock orders. they owe me about 5k at this point, which I will be filing for liens asap, and contacting Altisource since the bulk of this $ is from Altisource orders. Any feed back would be appreciated especially if you are in Michigan like me.


Yes!! We have major problems getting paid from US Best. We are fairly new to the company, (less than a year in.) The crew in Irvine CA make tons of demands and make you jump through tons of hoops and do not pay their work orders in the "30 days" as stated. When you call to ask about the checks being sent out you get the run around and they keep sending you other work orders while outstanding ones haven't been paid! For a smaller company this is detrimental to business. They make it seem as if they don't even care about your money! Incredibly unprofessional! Does anyone one know of a better company that deals in Property Preservation and such that is more organized then US Best? Can't think of one contractor that can afford to work like this. They are horrible! 

10/19/18


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Run.. run as fast as you can lol.. I have only had luck if it directly for the bank.. I don't work for subs of subs or subs of subs of subs.. by the time the take there piece of the pie you are left with the crumbs.. how to go direct? Brokers, talk to your REO department at your local banks.. good luck 😁


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> We have been officially deactivated from PPW as of today, for Us Best, no contact or correspondence about the remaining money they owe us, bout 515.00 total not much but they did this just how I thought they would, I'm not hurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what if there are say a 100 other Emplactors that feel the same way???? That would be 51k tax free for them....chances are they have 4-5 thousand vendors nationwide and there are 999 others in your position that is a half million bucks tax free.
This is why these order mills do what they do...they deal with Emplactors & not contractors...I'll be sure to give you a shout out on Preservation Thursday😎✌


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Us Best lost the deal with altisource just winding down now. still have a few areas but losing them fast They were fired in phila region. 
All altisource contracts are AT WILL anyone who has a deal in the US has signed this agreement..
basically meaning 
they can cut and run anytime. from any vendor regional etc whom ever. BYE see ya shows over,, 
and. SMALL VENDORS, the us bests and others have no recourse they will withhold payments from them. also
Better to get a lien on the specific property you are owed money for, each one gets a mechanics lien, 
you are a third party so trying to sue altisource is frivolous. 


been there done that


----------

